# Tourniquet bulgare, brouette japonaise, paratonerre congolais...



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

Dans ce thread, les messieurs jpmiss, supermoquette et Elchico, m'ont menssioner ces expressions :

-tourniquet bulgare
-brouette japonaise
-paratoerre congolais

:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:

J'aimerais tout d'abord savoir se que signifie ces expressions, merci d'avance 


Et seulement quand vous m'aurez dit c'est quoi *Précisèment, *je vous donne le droit de m'expliquer et de me donner d'autres expressions du genre...

On joue ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

quand tu seras majeur.  Parait qu'il y a une charte.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quand tu seras majeur.  Parait qu'il y a une charte.



Poldep, ce soir, je suis subjugué par ton humour   Je m'incline bien bas - pas trop quand même -


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Dans ce thread, les messieurs jpmiss, supermoquette et Elchico, m'ont menssioner ces expressions :
> 
> ...


 
Oups je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai oublié de citer la toupie moldave!


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pas trop quand même



Oui, on ne sait pas trop ce qui pourrait t'arriver...


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Poldep, ce soir, je suis subjugué par ton humour   Je m'incline bien bas - pas trop quand même -


 oui, cette histoire de charte est tordante, n'est ce pas !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, cette histoire de charte est tordante, n'est ce pas !



Tordante c'est un euphémisme


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tordante c'est un euphémisme


 j'ai d'autres mots mais je fais gaffe à la charte.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai d'autres mots mais je fais gaffe à la charte.



J'ai tendance à l'oublier


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Une petite recherche Google ? :rose:


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tendance


:affraid:
t'es limite border-line là.


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une petite recherche Google ? :rose:


 toi, tu cherches.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> t'es limite border-line là.



Il faut savoir aller trop loin pour savoir jusqu'où on peut aller


----------



## yoffy (1 Mai 2005)

Bon,alors j'explique...Dans un jardin Zen,la brouette japonaise est plus adaptée


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bon,alors j'explique...Dans un jardin Zen,la brouette japonaise est plus adaptée


 argh ! j'ai jamais eu droit au jardin.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

oh bah tu dois être mal vu...


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh bah tu dois être mal vu...


 nan, c'est que j'ai des lacunes en jardinage.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

j'te file des cours si tu veux... On va bien rigoler


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

je me marre déjà.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> j'te file des cours si tu veux... On va bien rigoler


 Jean-Phil Déperles ?


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Phil Déperles ?


 c'était : le bon mot de Global.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Merci d'avoir remarqué


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Tiens, t'as bien fais de passer en tout cas :casse:


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir remarqué


 ben c'est passque c'était... comment dire... une perle ?


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, t'as bien fais de passer en tout cas :casse:


 vi, j'ai senti une secousse.  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vi, j'ai senti une secousse.  :love:


 
Ca c'est la machine a laver en mode essorage (pour en revenir au sujet  )


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est la machine a laver en mode essorage (pour en revenir au sujet  )


 c'était quoi le sujet ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi le sujet ?


 
Un truc a propos de la foire du trône il me semble


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Grand 8 ?


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un truc a propos de la foire du trône il me semble


 me disais aussi... :mouais:



Bon. Et si on parlait de cul ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> me disais aussi... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Bon. Et si on parlait de cul ?


 Alors là je dis 69 :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je dis 69 :love:


 sinon c'était 51


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Grand 8 ?


 
Plutot l'arrière train fantome


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Bien le 51, surtout s'il est frais


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Tiens, un floodatorium...


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Ouais, ben on a plus qu'a faire des paris sur le nombre de posts qu'on peut atteindre avant la fermeture...


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un floodatorium...


 charognard !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un floodatorium...


 Où ça ?


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben on a plus qu'a faire des paris sur le nombre de posts qu'on peut atteindre avant la fermeture...


Ok


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

69 ?


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ?




Là


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> charognard !



ne parlons pas de l'autre sujet


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ne parlons pas de l'autre sujet



Lequel ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Là


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Lequel ?


 l'autre


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



Puisque c'est la mode...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

bon bah  aussi


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

c'est marrant hein ?


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> l'autre



Ah, oui :rateau:

Et ben quoi ?


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant hein ?



El_ChiCo découvre le flood :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

bah rien


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> bon bah  aussi


 tines ? un thread à coudboules.


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tines ? un thread à coudboules.


 dans ce cas... 


Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


 ah ben oui, je m'impatiente vite.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Ouais mais tu lui a cassé son 4 à la suite...


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

pffff, de toute façon j'ai arrêté de flooder.


----------



## elektroseb (1 Mai 2005)

ça va les gens?  :love:


----------



## rezba (1 Mai 2005)

Il vous reste 7 messages pour répondre à la question du petit.


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

on fait aller


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

6 :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (1 Mai 2005)

Roooo...
7 messages... sans compter les miens si c'est pour les réponses?


----------



## rezba (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 6 :rateau:



Toi, vas jouer avec ton légo.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

bon bah arrêtez de les gâcher...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il vous reste 7 messages pour répondre à la question du petit.



Il n'a pas demandé d'expliquer le 69


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai ca si non il saura jamais et sa vie sexuelle est foutue!


----------



## rezba (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 69 ?




Le gagnant est globalcut.


----------

